# Nigeria Visitor Visa



## mrskay (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm an American living in the UK with indefinite leave to remain, and have just applied for a Nigeria visitor visa to attend my father-in-law's funeral in two weeks. My visa appointment is tomorrow and I have a couple urgent questions that I'm hoping someone can help answer today.

They require a bank statement showing a minimum balance of £500. Does this mean I should also put at least £500 on my application where they ask 'how much money do you have for this trip?'
I have mistakenly left a question blank - 'Give a list of the countries you have visited in the last 12 months'. I have traveled to one country in the last 12 months, and missed the question so it's blank on my completed application (paid for). Should I redo my application (and pay the $160 application fee again), or will I be able to bring it to their attention at my appointment with the option to write it in manually?
Any insight here would be extremely helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Irish13 (Dec 2, 2021)

mrskay said:


> I'm an American living in the UK with indefinite leave to remain, and have just applied for a Nigeria visitor visa to attend my father-in-law's funeral in two weeks. My visa appointment is tomorrow and I have a couple urgent questions that I'm hoping someone can help answer today.
> 
> They require a bank statement showing a minimum balance of £500. Does this mean I should also put at least £500 on my application where they ask 'how much money do you have for this trip?'
> I have mistakenly left a question blank - 'Give a list of the countries you have visited in the last 12 months'. I have traveled to one country in the last 12 months, and missed the question so it's blank on my completed application (paid for). Should I redo my application (and pay the $160 application fee again), or will I be able to bring it to their attention at my appointment with the option to write it in manually?
> Any insight here would be extremely helpful. Thank you!


Good morning, yes just put you have more than the 500 required, no problem for the missing question just let them know at the interview. I've been in nigeria over 7 years. Stay safe


----------



## mrskay (Dec 17, 2016)

Irish13 said:


> Good morning, yes just put you have more than the 500 required, no problem for the missing question just let them know at the interview. I've been in nigeria over 7 years. Stay safe


Thanks for taking the time to reply, and for the well wishes!


----------

